# Bowfishing guide?



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Fellow 2coolers!!

My brother is a bowfishing fanantic and is coming to Houston to visit me in August. I would like to take him on a guided bowfishing trip not more than 2 hours from Houston. Can any of you recommend a bowfishing guide? Thanks in advance


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bigfishbowfishingtexas.com/

Give Mark Malfa a call. Great guy. I seem to remember he was relocating around here but I do know he shoots around Houston or where ever the clients want to.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I second Mark! He is the first bowfishing guide I went with and I used him 4 or 5 times before I decided to get my own boat. Not only will he work his butt off for you, but he is fun to fish with as well!


----------

